
Git for Idiots (and Java developers) - sant0sk1
http://trak3r.blogspot.com/2008/04/git-for-idiots-and-java-developers.html
======
cstejerean
This tutorial really covers just the bare minimum. I would have liked to see a
mention of git diff for seeing changes. Since they didn't include it I'll list
some examples here

git diff master..branchname # see changes between a branch and master

git diff origin..master # show changes that are in your local repository but
not in the source

git diff # show modified files that are not part of a commit, ie. before
running git add

git diff --cached # changes about to be comitted

There are many other things you can do with git diff but these scenarios are
the most common for me.

------
mynameishere
Not sure who is upmodding this. I haven't heard of Git until today, but it
(unsurprisingly) took me only five seconds to find the following link,

[http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/tutorial.htm...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/tutorial.html)

...which seems apropos and shithead-free.

------
dangoldin
If anyone wants to try out Github.com, this is the way to do it. The example
works perfectly and definitely great to start out. I've played around with
github a few times and this is definitely the best tutorial I've seen.

------
ropiku
You can also not branch if you work on one thing at a time. Commit locally
then merge with the central repository.

------
whalesalad
Idiots and Java developers made me lol. I kid, I kid.

